# Boulder canyon hazard



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I ran into a cable today on Boulder Creek. About a half mile above the rock cut rapid above 4 mi. We tied it off on a road marker so that it is well overhead, however it is a temp. I would recommend checking it before putting in. Need access to river right side to get it out. Drive up from rock cut. Find large RTD pullout on left. Look upstream. Cable is across small rapid downstream of bridge. 

It was super sketchy and hard to see. I grief to barrel roll under it and ended k yo with a laceration on my hand. Tango somehow did a ninja move under it. I know not how. 


Otherwise run is super fun right now. Felt bigger than 600s to me. Think the gauge used to read high though. 


Anyone want to paddle tomorrow morning hit me up. Big t looking good now too.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

The wire is about an 1/8th inch steel cable. Very hard to see until it's too late. At this flow there are no eddies above the hazard where you can stop. Consider this a mandatory scout on your drive up. Our temporary fix was to tie it off above the creek, but this is temporary and the wire may end up back in the creek soon. 

Half mile above the road cut rapid there's a turnout on the left with a bus stop sign. Park there and walk upstream to look. Kevin and I were very lucky to make it under the wire without getting snagged. He lost some skin. 

A cable like this can kill you.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

We are meeting at Scott C park at 10am and it would be nice to have someone with a recent run with us. I've not run it post flood but we are thinking BB down.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

gannon_w said:


> We are meeting at Scott C park at 10am and it would be nice to have someone with a recent run with us. I've not run it post flood but we are thinking BB down.



I'll go if the group is small and we can meet at 8:30.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Small group but we have to meet at 10 cause peeps are driving in.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

A few more details now that I have a proper keyboard. Otherwise, above 4 mile is pretty much the same, except I didn't see the little foot gauge at Ordell. It had the standard duck branches, squeeze through broken bridge pilings, logs that look deadly if you're on the wrong side of the river, and invisible wires strung across the river just above the water, etc.

There is one notable log river wide roughly midway between the power plant and 4 mile (and I'm fairly certain before Red Lion). We eddy hopped up to it and determined we could squeeze under it, but if the flow comes up a bit that may not be possible. '

4 mile down is a lot different but the boogie was all good. We did the drive-by road scout of the Buttress and I wish I'd given it a more proper scout. We both got shoved pretty hard left towards a slightly undercut rock at the top and I spent most of the rest of it subbing out through holes and digging in big strokes to get myself back on line. But, yanno, it goes. The old Buttress was better and cleaner. 

The playpark is the usual set of sticky ledge holes.

It's great right now. Tango was worried it was going to be boring class IV, but changed his mind quickly, especially with the espresso start above Blue Bridge.

When we ran this a lot in 2011 & wood was always moving around, so if you run it, post the latest status.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Update: cable is now gone.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Ran it today at 700 putting in above the tunnel (the dam above looked runnable on the left side but there are branches also just below it). The tree can be portaged as there is a 1 boat eddy just above it river left. It also had about 2ft of air space and 2 in our crew rolled under it with no problem. All other branches were easily seen and avoided. 

I should add that based on my "easily seen and avoided" statement...if you are newer and looking to step up for your first creeking experience then MAKE SURE you are comfy in fast pushy water before trying this one at this flow!

Be Safe!


----------

